# App Tapp Installer 3... Any Issues with 1.0.2



## jcit (Oct 4, 2007)

Installer 3 is now available as an update. I want to hold off to see if there are ANY issues people might be having after upgrading. I have a 1.0.2 iphone with a fair bit of modding.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, I updated cuz I didn't realize until after that it's meant for 1.1.1... they don't mention that until it's installed.... thanks for that....

Meantime, it is a little bit slow... and after I updated a couple of things going back to the home screen froze my phone and I had to restart... 

Other than that though, it's nicer looking, and much better layed out.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

I get the same problem trying to go back home. Freezes and I have to restart. I'm on 1.0.2 as well. Looks nice though


----------



## jcit (Oct 4, 2007)

*Major issues elsewhere*

Look here...

http://www.tuaw.com/2007/10/19/rumors-nullriver-to-update-iphone-installer-app-to-3-0/2#comments


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

huh, i just might have to delete it and install the old one again....


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

kloan said:


> huh, i just might have to delete it and install the old one again....


 .


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

anyone have the last version of installer?

and what's the difference between apptapp and installer.app?

*Update: just use iBrickr or whatever and it's in the application list. Also, when I go to 'update' in installer.app, nothing shows up. maybe it was removed? I hav version 2.63*


----------



## jcit (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't find it anymore either... Maybe it was removed due to all the problems?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

haha... great.

oh well, it actually seems ok now. i am getting an error when trying to update Navizon, but i was getting that before i updated Installer... so i don't think it's related.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

weird thing... so i uninstalled the new installer and then installed 2.63 via iBrickr. now, in the 'uninstall' tab inside installer, it has 'Installer 3.03b' listed but instead of the 'uninstall' button for it, it only has an install button.

i think i'm just going to leave it before i do any more damage.


----------



## Bulldogge (Sep 12, 2007)

it would of been nice had they mentioned in a warning that this was intended for 1.1.1 for us impatient types. 
I have the freezing issues when trying to rtn to the home screen. I have not installed from the app yet. I dont trust that the software from the new respositories will work on the old FW. 
That said, this is how this app was meant to look from the beginning. New layout is awesome.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

have you tried restarting? might help.. some people said it did.. it seemed to help with mine, hasn't froze since.


----------



## Bulldogge (Sep 12, 2007)

kloan said:


> have you tried restarting? might help.. some people said it did.. it seemed to help with mine, hasn't froze since.


 Yea just relaunched the app and was able to rtn to the home screen with no issues. 
Have you installed any new apps from the new repositories? I am wondering if they are compatible with FW ver 1.02?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I have, installed that Labyrinth game (and quickly uninstalled it) and also installed another theme for SummerBoard... no problems.. it is a little slower, but works ok.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

No problems here. Except that i cant find the summerboard icon reordering app (rSBT). Any ideas? Also customize caused me trouble a while ago but might be fixed now...


----------



## jcit (Oct 4, 2007)

*Reordering app (rSBT) is in Customize 1.13 now*

Reordering app (rSBT) is in Customize 1.13 now


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

jcit: The last time I used Customize it totally messed up my dock icons (the iPod icon disappeared). I had to do a restore to get it back to normal. Right now I have done a manual install of rSBT using an older version and it is working... but I'm willing to remove it for the new Customize if the new version is all good. So if i read your post right, Customize is now stable? I have firmware 1.0.2 and installer 3.0b4.


----------



## jcit (Oct 4, 2007)

*It seems stable but changes don't take effect.*



zlinger said:


> jcit: The last time I used Customize it totally messed up my dock icons (the iPod icon disappeared). I had to do a restore to get it back to normal. Right now I have done a manual install of rSBT using an older version and it is working... but I'm willing to remove it for the new Customize if the new version is all good. So if i read your post right, Customize is now stable? I have firmware 1.0.2 and installer 3.0b4.


I've tried EVERYTHING to get 1.13 customize to take effect but it won't. There are no problems with ipod. That issue was resolved by the developers... The rSBT seems to be the only thing that does work within. One wierd thing... when I try a uninstall of customize... the icon dissappears but the effects are still in place?


----------



## ipodjon120 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm having the same issue, I want to undo all of my Customize settings, but it all stays the same after I uninstall it.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I believe you're supposed to revert all settings back to defaul with Customize before you uninstall it.


----------



## jcit (Oct 4, 2007)

Tried that... All back to default. Reboot, Uninstall, Uninstall all related packages. Even AFTER uninstall, special sliders and sms colors stay the same.

It's become pontless and I think I'll have to wait until customize gets upgraded again. It's not the end of the world, the phone still works without any other hitches. Still happy with 1.0.2


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

huh, yeah i didn't really like the app.. not very well coded.

you can always format and start again..


----------



## ipodjon120 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's what I would like to do. I just got my iPhone from a reseller unlocked and with AppTapp installed and customized not to my liking. I'd like to start all overe again, but I'm not sure what software was used to unlock the phone, and how I would go about re-unlocking it if I did a restore? :S


----------



## jcit (Oct 4, 2007)

For me, it's not worth the time nor the complications you can encounter. I REALLY appreciate all the 3rd party development for the iphone. Remember back to June 29th when everyone was just happy to have one... Then came Sept and the UNLOCK... WOW... Me living in Canada can actually have a working iphone. Sign me up. There are a few things I woul like to have (Cut & Paste) etc. I really think the more modding on a phone the more complications start to show. I have 7 or 8 app additions to a virgin iphone and have had it working flawlessly for over a month. Just find that happy place! There are many stories of people out there STILL having iphones not working because of things they have done to their phone.


Just my 2 cents


----------

